

Icelandic Skyr Is Coming for Greek Yogurt  - sizzle
http://theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/06/siggis-is-coming-for-chobani/373345/

======
rudimental
Icelandic yogurt (or at least Siggi's) is great! Much "Greek yogurt" on the
market is not once-extra strained milk and cultures. This impostor yogurt has
added thickening agents like pectin and/or added protein to be like (what I
would call) real Greek yogurt (although I think sheep's milk is the original
milk for the yogurt- but like mozzarella di buffalo coming from buffalo milk
but in general people in the US accept any cow's milk based mozzarella as
mozzarella). I'm all about the Chobani and Fage and Siggi's and hate the
impostors just after the money, riding the popularity.

